# Evaporation - annoying



## curefan (7 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
I recently upgraded my tank to an open top optiwhite (570L approx).
An awful lot of water evaporates everyday and as a result tank gets much more noisy with the water coming out of the spray bar, as the water is not level with it after evapouration.
Never heard anyone talk about this here before but I find it an annoying aspect of an open top tank!
I must loose about 5L a day....not good considering the water will be metered here in Ireland soon!!

I assume everyone has the same issue with open top tanks?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Alastair (7 Apr 2012)

Hi dave, I had the same problems with my 5ft open top. I had to top up every night before I went to bed. I found it worse during hours of the heating coming on too. Plus I ran halides which made it worse.

I ran a dehumidifier not long before I sold it and it pulled in ten litres of water from the air a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curefan (7 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Hi dave, I had the same problems with my 5ft open top. I had to top up every night before I went to bed. I found it worse during hours of the heating coming on too. Plus I ran halides which made it worse.
> 
> I ran a dehumidifier not long before I sold it and it pulled in ten litres of water from the air a day
> 
> ...




Interesting, can you briefly explain how you would set up a dehumidifier ....ive never seen them, where would you get one?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## bluemoon280 (7 Apr 2012)

Having run twin 250w mh over my 5ft marine tank, before I moved to planted I know all about evaporation.

Easiest things are:

Auto top up - various makes available.  Tunze aquamedic etc. just fill reservoir and it's ok for a week or so.

Cover glasses; reduce evap by lots

Dehumidifier: ebac are a good brand that I bought.  I used to get wet windowsills and windows.  Even damp walls.

I was going through 10gallon a week at one point 

Now on t5's,with cover glasses I use maybe a gallon a week and don't need the dehumidifier.


----------



## curefan (7 Apr 2012)

Thanks Bluemoon...useful info


----------



## Ady34 (7 Apr 2012)

Hi, 
i have cover glasses and removed them to reduce cleaning and allow more light (no condensation drip etc to get through), however 3 days later i refitted them as i was topping up daily.... annoying! With the glass covers i dont need to top up at all during the 6 days between water changes.
Others have discussed it here:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20534
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Apr 2012)

TMC V2 auto top up works well for me. I lose 12.5l a week but it really take a 'chore' away from having an open top.


----------



## curefan (8 Apr 2012)

I suppose a reservoir is needed for the TMC V2, whch I dont have!
Anyone know how the dehumidifier's are set up?


----------



## curefan (8 Apr 2012)

curefan said:
			
		

> I suppose a reservoir is needed for the TMC V2, whch I dont have!
> Anyone know how the dehumidifier's are set up?



...What I reall meant to ask is, do you still have to pour in the water manually from the dehumidifier or can it be hooked up to do an auto top up?


----------



## curefan (9 Apr 2012)

Question...........

Would perspex work as a cover instead of glass. Just thinking it would nt be as heavy to lift off and would be cheaper??


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

curefan said:
			
		

> curefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont think you would want to reuse the water from the dehumidifier.  A 10ltr jerrican is just a few quid on flea bay.





			
				curefan said:
			
		

> Question...........
> 
> Would perspex work as a cover instead of glass. Just thinking it would nt be as heavy to lift off and would be cheaper??



i found that the lights cause the perspex to bend over time unless its supported.


----------



## Sentral (9 Apr 2012)

A dehumidifier is basically just a fan with a cooling element inside; the moisture in the air condenses as its passed through by the fan and drips into the container. They're fairly expensive unless you can find a 2nd hand one, and bear in mind they use a bit of electricity to run. 

Prevention is the best cure, just stick a Perspex lid on top. There are sellers on eBay that will cut to size. You could fit it with a slight slope so the condensation will just run off back in the tank (which is what I've done)


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

Prevention is the best cure, just stick a Perspex lid on top. There are sellers on eBay that will cut to size. You could fit it with a slight slope so the condensation will just run off back in the tank (which is what I've done)[/quote]

The thicker the better because they tend to sag due to the heat from the lights....although you can turn the perspex over to the other side.
hoggie


----------



## curefan (9 Apr 2012)

Thanks everyone....thick perspex it is!


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2012)

I always cover my open top tank tank with a condensation tray at night, thus cutting evaporation down by about 50%. It also prevents waking up to dehydrated/mummified jumpers.

So a Perspex cover would be good route to go, but you don't necessarily have to use it during lighting hours, thus still allowing for max lighting intensity.


----------



## tyrophagus (9 Apr 2012)

Why don't you turn down the temp of the water in the tank?  I'm not sure what you run it at but I try keep my water temp 22 - 25 C.   I also set my room temp to never drop below 16C and max out at 22C.

Works for me, I lose a bit of water but not enough to worry about topping up between water changes most weeks.


----------



## curefan (9 Apr 2012)

tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Why don't you turn down the temp of the water in the tank?  I'm not sure what you run it at but I try keep my water temp 22 - 25 C.   I also set my room temp to never drop below 16C and max out at 22C.
> 
> Works for me, I lose a bit of water but not enough to worry about topping up between water changes most weeks.



Its just cycling at the mo, so its just set at 24 degrees.


----------

